# Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge



## W1k1ng3r (24. Juni 2018)

*Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Hallo Leute.
Ich brauche für meinen 144Hz Monitor ein Displayport Kabel mit 7,5m Länge.
Gespielt wird nur in FHD.
Welches sollte dafür genommen werden ohne das Verluste oder Ruckler entstehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

1.) Es wird keine Verluste oder Ruckler geben - wenn die Signalqualität nicht ausreicht werden schlicht die 144Hz nicht funktionieren sondern nur 60 oder 72 angeboten werden - oder es geht gar nicht.
2.) Die DisplayPort-Spec sieht offizielle Kabellängen von maximal 2 Metern für maximale Bandbreite vor, bei reduzierter Bandbreite sinds 5 Meter. Alles darüber kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.

Anders gesagt: deine 7,5 Meter sind für Displayport bzw. derartige Bandbreiten nicht sicher möglich, egal welches Kabel.


----------



## W1k1ng3r (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Ich habe mal was gelesen, dass bis 15m Full HD möglich ist.
Wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## HisN (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Da waren bestimmt 60Hz mit gemeint, und eher HDMI.
Du kannst, ohne Garantie, Lindy Cromo ausprobieren. Am Ende brauchst Du einen Repeater in der Mitte.


----------



## W1k1ng3r (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Sollte ich dann auf HDMI umsteigen?
Da sollen ja bis zu 120Hz möglich sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Die Standards/Kabel geben sich da nicht viel. FullHD@60Hz ist quasi "reduzierte Bandbreite", da kannste mit nem (sehr) guten Kabel mit HDMI und DispalyPort schon 10, 15, vielleicht sogar 25m weit kommen. Aber wenns mit 4K oder 120/144 Hz anfängt (oder schlimmstenfalls beides gleichzeitig) kannste das vergessen. Da ist praktisch bei 5 Meter spätestens Feierabend. Sogar manches 2m-Kabel hat da Probleme.

Bedenke: Du willst da ggf. mehrere Gigabytes pro Sekunde durchschieben! Das sind andere Größenordnungen wie VGA, DVI, USB oder LAN... da ist nichts mit zig Meter.


----------



## W1k1ng3r (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Hi,
danke für die ANtworten aber ich muss nochmal etwas nachfragen.
Nun benutze ich ein 6m HDMI Kabel und kann meinen 144Hz Monitor mit 85Hz benutzen bei über 150fps.

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich auf der gleichen Distanz ein DVI-D Kabel benutze?
Wieviel Hz wäre da möglich?


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*



W1k1ng3r schrieb:


> Nun benutze ich ein 6m HDMI Kabel und kann meinen 144Hz Monitor mit 85Hz



Mehr Hz gehen nicht mit dem von Dir benutzen Kabel?


----------



## W1k1ng3r (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Nein.  Sobald ich höher gehe, habe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm und fort steht "Ausserhalb der Möglichkeit". Ich benutze den Asus VG248QE


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Im Notfall

https://www.lindy.de/17-5m-DisplayPort-1-2-Repeater.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=38412

Eventuell kann der ja 144Hz in FHD... Kurze Mail an den Support. Gibts auch in billiger^^


----------



## W1k1ng3r (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Hallo,
ich wollte nur mal eine kleine Rückmeldung abgeben.

Soeben ist mein 7,5m langes Displayport Kabel gekommen.
Damit erreiche ich 144Hz mit weiterhin über 150fps bei FHD.
Weder bei Online Shootern noch Singleplayergames habe ich Ruckler oder Verzögerungen bemerkt.

Also, 7,5m ist soweit kein Problem.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Verrätst Du dem Rest vom Forum eventuell freundlicherweise welches Kabel Du nutzt? Falls jemand die Sufu bemüht.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Was du gehört hast war sicher HDMI dort ist eine Übertragung bis 10m mit einen vernünftig geschirmten Kabel möglich. Aber HDMI Arbeitet auch mit viel niedriegeren Frequenzen. Generel ist zwar Jedes Kabel was HDMI Spezifiziert ist für HDMI volleinsetzbar. Es gibt auch zwischen Teuren und Billigen Kabel genau- Gar keinen Unterschied- in der Bilqualität nur in der Qualli des Kabels was bei großen längen eben sehr wichtig ist, vor allem ohne guten Repeater.

Bei DP wirst du bei dieser Länge wohl definitiv Abstriche in Kauf nehmen müssen, oder gibst dafür auch brauchbare verstärker!


----------



## W1k1ng3r (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Hi,
ich benutze das Kabel.

KabelDirekt 7,5m 4K 60HZ DisplayPort zu DisplayPort Kabel/Version 1.2 - TOP Series: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Bis jetzt habe ich an Abstrichen nix bemerkt.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

mhh von denen sind auch meine HDMI Kabel. Interessant ich hatte bisher noch kein Glück bei den Längen. Freut mich aber für dich.


----------



## W1k1ng3r (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Displayport Kabel für 144Hz Monitor mit 7,5m Länge*

Ja, von denen habe ich auch mein HDMI Kabel in 6m gehabt und kam nur auf 85Hz max.
Aber mit dem DP sieht es, bis jetzt, sehr gut aus.


----------

